# How do I achieve a soft, flat blue tone like this in photoshop?



## radicallight (Nov 10, 2011)

Desert Flower on Fashion Served

At first I suspected that the photographer just used a curves layer, but I can't seem to come close to the subtle tonal qualities of this series. Perhaps she used a secondary or tertiary color layer? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Peano (Nov 10, 2011)

You can do it all with curves. Cross processing.

ModelMayhem.com - What's the filtering technique?

ModelMayhem.com - Trying to figure out this filter...


----------



## radicallight (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks, Peano. I'll try some of this later and see what I get. Same ideas that I'm working with, but a few missing ingredients.


----------



## joealcantar (Nov 10, 2011)

I would have posted the link and invited folks to work on one of *YOUR* images to see if they could attain the same look and maybe put down the steps.
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## ghache (Nov 10, 2011)

Cross processing, add some purple to the shadows, beige to the highlights and lower contrast.


----------



## radicallight (Nov 10, 2011)

Joe, I get your point. I'll see what I can do first and if I'm still having trouble, I'll post some pics. The lighting that I was working with was very different, so it may not really be practical. Part of my issue is contrast. I may not have been lowering the contrast enough.


----------



## MReid (Nov 10, 2011)

You can also add just a bit of a fog effect..looks like that may be your missing ingredient.


----------



## Peano (Nov 10, 2011)

MReid said:


> You can also add just a bit of a fog effect..looks like that may be your missing ingredient.


----------



## ghache (Nov 10, 2011)

here a shot that as a bit of cross processing, desaturation and some fog effect.


----------



## thepaulreid (Nov 18, 2011)

I use lightroom. Highlights taken down, contrast down, and cross-process, looks like a purple hue.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 18, 2011)

That looks like Florabella's Sapphire action combined with probably cashmere


----------



## KmH (Nov 19, 2011)

radicallight said:


> How do I achieve a soft, flat blue tone like this in photoshop?





> Give a man a fish, and he can eat for a day. Teach a man to fish, and he can eat every day.



Learn how to fish.

Take the time to gain an understanding of how the RGB color model works tp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RGB, and learn the basics of using image editing tools. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curve_(tonality)

A color wheel is a very handy aid to keep at hand. Color wheel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Peano (Nov 19, 2011)

KmH said:


> Learn how to fish.



"Fishing" lessons were provided *earlier* in the thread.


----------



## Broto (Nov 27, 2011)

I would use mainly some gradient map adjustment layers to do this effect.


----------

